# चिकित्सा > सामान्य रोग चिकित्सा > थायराइड >  पांच बातें, जिन से मिल सकती है थाइरोइड से निजात :-

## Apurv Sharma

थायराइड से संबंधित मामले आज कल अक्सर सामने आते हैं, परुन्तु यह बीमारी अब लाइलाज नहीं है, बशर्ते इसे सही समय पर इसकी जांच कर ली जाए तो । कई बार उपचार के बाद भी यह बीमारी पूरी तरह ठीक नहीं होती।इसलिए एक बार इसका उपचार करवाने के बाद भी समय-समय पर इसकी जांच करवानी पड़ती है। अच्छी बात यह है कि ज्यादातर मामलों में इनका इलाज संभव है।जो एक सकारात्मक बात है |

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*योग :-
*
जिसकी आप को पहले भी बताया गया है , योग के जरिए भी थायराइड से बचा जा सकता है। खासकर कपालभाती करने से थायराइड की समस्या से निजात पाया जा सकता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सर्जर्री :-

*ज्यादातर मामलों में थायराइड या फिर इसके संक्रमति भाग को निकालने की सर्जरी की जाती है, बाद में बची हुई कोशिकाओं को नष्ट करने या दोबारा इस समस्या के होने पर रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन उपचार किया जाता है। *
*

----------


## Apurv Sharma

3. थायराइड को सर्जरी के माध्यम से हटाते हैं तो उसकी जगह मरीज को हमेशा थायराइड रिप्लेसमेंट हार्मोन लेना पड़ता है। कई बार केवल आप की उन गांठों को भी हटाया जाता है जिनमें कैंसर मौजूद है। जबकि दोबारा होने पर रेडियोएक्टिव आयोडीन उपचार के तहत आयोडीन की मात्रा से उपचार किया जाता है।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

4. आप की थायरॉइड ग्रंथि से कितने कम या ज्यादा मात्रा में हार्मोन्स निकल रहे हैं, यह खून की जांच से भी पता लगाया जाता है। और यह खून की जांच तीन तरह से की जाती है, टी-3, टी-4 और टीएसएच से। इसमें हार्मोन्स के स्तर का पता लगाया जाता है। मरीज की स्थिति देखकर डॉक्टर तय करता  हैं कि उसको कितनी मात्रा में दवा दी जाए।

----------


## Apurv Sharma

*सारांश :-

*हायपरथायरॉइड के मरीजों को थायरॉइड हार्मोन्स को ब्लॉक करने के लिए अलग-अलग किस्म की दवा दी जाती है। हाइपोथायरॉयडिज्म का इलाज करने के लिए आरंभ में ऐल-थायरॉक्सीन सोडियम का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है, जो थायरॉइड हार्मोन्स के स्त्राव को नियंत्रित में रखता है। तकरीबन 90 प्रतिशत मामलों में दवा ताउम्र खानी पड़ती है। अगर पहली ही स्टेज पर इस बीमारी का इलाज करा लिया जाए तो रोगी की दिनचर्या आसान हो जाती है।

----------

